# Kinderfedergabeln tunen???



## McFly77 (29. November 2011)

Nach dem Kauf des Bergamont Team Junior 24, steht jetzt ein eventl. Gabeltuning an.
Verbaut ist eine  SR Sontour XCT JR, oben rechts ist noch ein Stellrad drann, allerdings außer das dieses Rad ein paarmal knackt beim Drehen tut sich sonst wenig beim Federverhalten.
Die Gabel federt eh nur 4cm ein aber selbst diese 4cm lassen sich nur mit großem Kraftaufwand einfedern.

Es ist zwar kein Weltuntergang und mir war vorher schon klar, dass man von den Gabel in dem Preissegment bei kinderlichen Körpergewicht nicht viel erwarten kann.
Gibts trotzdem ne Möglichkeit da kostengünstig was daran zu ändern?


----------



## oldman (29. November 2011)

bitte nicht falsch verstehen: das beste tuning ist, die suntour durch eine starrgabel zu ersetzen, bzw eine alte sid von 80 auf 60mm zu traveln. 
die suntour wiederum möglichst gefällig ablichten und in ebay einstellen...
imho die beste massnahme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerJoe (29. November 2011)

Sorry, Oldman, aber wie ich eben bei Google sehen konnte, hat das Bergamont von McFly vorne V-Brakes. Das passt also nicht mit den Canti-Sockeln von einer 26er Gabel.

@McFly: Es gibt die Federn für die 26er XCT in verschiedenen Härten. Wenn der Standrohr-Durchmesser identisch ist, könnte man (als Bastellösung) die 26er Federn kürzen (Flex-Fahrwerk  ).
Aber es gibt hier ein spezielles Suntor-Forum, dass sehr kompetent von Suntour betreut wird. Evtl. wendest du dich mal direkt an den User _Suntour_ hier.


----------



## oldman (29. November 2011)

man kann ja ne mechanische scheibenbremse dranpacken.... ist allemal leichter

hier die karre meines juniors, vorher in original zustand







nacund jetzt mehr als 2.5kg leichter


----------



## stivinix (1. Dezember 2011)

Falls auf beiden Seiten Stahlfedern drin sind würd ich mal eine entfernen...


----------



## Eckbert (18. Dezember 2011)

Ich würde erstmal einen langen Winterabend nutzen, um die Gabel zu zerlegen. Die Kinderbike-Gabeln sind ziemlich einfach aufgebaut, da kann man nicht viel falsch machen.
Kann gut sein, dass sich dann verschiedene Optionen ergeben - z.B. andere Feder aus einer alten Judy rein, Spacer raus um mehr Federweg zu generieren, erstmal ordentlich Fett rein. Ich habe so schon zwei 20 Zoll Kinder-Bikes von 4,5cm Federweg, die sich nur von Fahrern ab 70 Kg nutzen lassen auf 6 weiche cm Federweg umgebaut. Da kann mit ein bisschen technischer Kreativität einiges machen. Das Problem ist meist irgendwann die Dämpfung - die fehlt bei den Dingern in der Regel.
Wenn ich mich an meine erste Federgabel erinnere - die hatte 5cm mit Stahlfeder und auch keine Dämpfung - da war ich gegenüber den Kumpels mit Starrgabel trotzdem der King auf den Trails.


----------

